# Mirror Finish : Freelander 2 with Reflection Perfection Samples



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133947

Nice products to use and good guys to deal with :thumb:

Cheers

Steve :car:


----------

